# Some Pics from NY



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Went to New York at Easter thought I'd post some of the pics up!

Thanks!:thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Some nice photos there - the second to last one is a nice composition IMO

Looks like you didn't have the best of weather though?

CM


----------



## 116ies (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful city mate, great photos, i can't wait to get back there!


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice, brought back some memories..:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice pics, never been to NY.


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pics... loving the I Am Legend shots!


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

db said:


> Nice pics... loving the I Am Legend shots!


Ha.. I wondered if any one would pick up on that. Also the Friends building.

Yeah I like the second last shot is a good one, I think anyway.

Thanks for commenting! :thumb:


----------



## siphoto (Apr 20, 2009)

not even jealous.  What a place, wish i could afford to go


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

siphoto said:


> not even jealous.  What a place, wish i could afford to go


Yeah... It was pretty expensive. However it was 'one of those holidays.' If we go back again, probably will, we would do things differently to save the dollars. Starting with using the subway LOADS more than we did.


----------



## siphoto (Apr 20, 2009)

Id love to go and shoot photos there. I think id need to go for a month tho! and i don't think my good lady would put up with my obsessive photographing of everything. Especially early mornings and late nights.

One other possible problem, i don't have a passport and have never flown before hahahahahah


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

siphoto said:


> One other possible problem, i don't have a passport and have never flown before hahahahahah


Ahhh.. Well get a passport first lol

However the flying is great. I highly recommend Delta. We got some good flights with them direct from Edinburgh and it was a 1st class service- Economy class seats.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Top shots, would love to go too. Had thought about going to Boston this Autumn, sorry Fall.


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

freon warrior said:


> Top shots, would love to go too. Had thought about going to Boston this Autumn, sorry Fall.


I have a friend from Boston. Looks like a nice place, I met a few New Yorkers who were headed up there for the Easter weekend. Its only a 3 hour train ride.


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Looks like you didn't have the best of weather though?
> 
> CM


The weather was actually not bad.It was cloudy but still in the low 20's on average about 15*C a day


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this, brought back some memories. NYC is great ! Can´t wait to get back there !


----------



## siphoto (Apr 20, 2009)

jcmac said:


> Ahhh.. Well get a passport first lol
> 
> However the flying is great. I highly recommend Delta. We got some good flights with them direct from Edinburgh and it was a 1st class service- Economy class seats.


I just never have the money to go on a big holiday  My photography is an expensive hobby and most of my money goes there. But i need to go places to expand my photography haha catch 22.

Thanks for the advice on flights.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice photos mate. :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome place isnt it mate :thumb: 

My girlfriend is desperate to go so i think were gonna try and get over there around christmas time


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Snowwolf said:


> Awesome place isnt it mate :thumb:
> 
> My girlfriend is desperate to go so i think were gonna try and get over there around christmas time


Sounds Good. Talking to some people over there it sounds like a great place that time of year. If you do go I highly recommended the Real New York Tour. Book before you go though.


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

Why cant i see your pics? it says that "this image has been deleted"


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry about that... I moved the pictures to an album on photo bucket. That should be them now. :thumb:


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

jcmac said:


> Sounds Good. Talking to some people over there it sounds like a great place that time of year. If you do go I highly recommended the Real New York Tour. Book before you go though.


Ive been once already myself mate. My parents took a helicopter ride over the whole of manhattan and around the Statue of Liberty. That was of course before 9/11.


----------

